# New Years Resolutions?



## Duster (Dec 27, 2012)

Let's hear em, 
I for one never make them, I feel that I'm just setting my self up for failure if I do 
If I had to choose one though it would be to build myself a crusher before fall harvest. 
What's yours?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 27, 2012)

I need to drop about 30 pounds or grow about a foot.


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 27, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I need to drop about 30 pounds or grow about a foot.


 

After about age 35 growing another foot is probably the easier option...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't make em either. But this year, I'm making an exception: become a better wine maker! Which won't be hard to do, since I haven't even been doing it for a year yet.


----------



## Arne (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't normally make em either, but I hope to empty the freezer by spring. Keep in mind, I was going to have it empty by Christmas. That didn't work either. Winemaking is such a great hobby, procrastionation is a good thing in winemaking. Arne.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 27, 2012)

Make wine, and more wine, and more wine, and more wine, and more wine, and more wine...


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 27, 2012)

Normally don't either,,but this year,,,when you see good fruit for sale when in season,,,grab it, chop it, freeze it. Stock up on concentrate, get a bigger chest freezer, more wine kits, more carboys (yes, Chuck will have to deal with it), more bottles, more winemaking additives,,yep I think I just might be able to keep this New Year resolution,,,


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 27, 2012)

My New Years resolution. Make enough wine so I don't have to buy commercial wine, just go down to the cellar and get a bottle. Plus it's fun to make ! Bakervinyard


----------



## Deezil (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a few..

Lose about 25lbs (with the yard work in my future, and my age - entirely possible)

Buy a damn crusher-destemmer (NOT doing 18hr by-hand again, back hurts thinkin bout it)

Make it to my dads this spring/summer, to get started on vineyard prep

Visit some vineyards - vineyards that are doing what i aim to accomplish (organic dry-farming).. And vineyards that are selling me 2013 Riesling


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 27, 2012)

bakervinyard said:


> My New Years resolution. Make enough wine so I don't have to buy commercial wine, just go down to the cellar and get a bottle. Plus it's fun to make ! Bakervinyard



180 bottles in carboys in various stages right now, plus another 125 or so of finished stuff and commercial wines. I'm making more than I ever thought I would. I went in on an order of Amarone from WTSO on Christmas day with my father and brother-in-law. My wife immediately piped in and quoted me on my comments about not having to buy wine once the production levels got up and I had sufficient aged supplies. Busted...


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

Learn to recognize different wine faults and how to fix them


----------



## Terry0220 (Dec 27, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Learn to recognize different wine faults and how to fix them



One fault is the bottle is empty,,how to fix? Open another!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Dan have you taken Anna Katherine Mansfields and Chris Gerhlings wine faults class yet? They usually have it a couple times or so a year. Ask about it- it will help do what you want.

I resolve to be around for another yearto be a thorn in everybodies sides and to try to keep Dan and Julie from killing each other or stealing each others wines!


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm gonna aim to get my biweekly massages...and pay off my credit cards so I can buy more wine making supplies. If I get the money, I will also build out my wine cellar


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Dan have you taken Anna Katherine Mansfields and Chris Gerhlings wine faults class yet? They usually have it a couple times or so a year. Ask about it- it will help do what you want.
> 
> I resolve to be around for another yearto be a thorn in everybodies sides and to try to keep Dan and Julie from killing each other or stealing each others wines!


 
Rich, I an actually signed up to take a two day class at Penn State in Jauary called, Wine SensoryEvaluation &amp; Wine Defect Identification.

http://www.cvent.com/events/pa-wine-quality-initiative-level-1-wine-sensory-evaluation-wine-defect-identification/event-summary-044d152cda2a4151a13ef0cae5bc86d9.aspx

In addtition to that I just ordered a Wine Fault kit that comes with 12 aromas.

http://www.winearomas.com/faults2.html


----------



## JohnT (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are mine..

1) go the year without seeing or hearing the word "Welch's". 

2) go the year without being sent to the corner. 

johnT.


----------



## Arne (Dec 28, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Here are mine..
> 
> 1) go the year without seeing or hearing the word "Welch's".
> 
> ...


 
Good luck on both counts, John. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Hokapsig (Dec 28, 2012)

1. use the wife's new treadmill to lose about 35 pounds.

2. make progress and move on establishing a bonded winery

3. pay off the house and be debt free.


----------



## rezod11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hokapsig said:


> 1. use the wife's new treadmill to lose about 35 pounds.
> 
> 2. make progress and move on establishing a bonded winery
> 
> 3. pay off the house and be debt free.



I have no treadmill, but still need to lose that 35 #'s

My hubby and I paid ours off this year

Now we are looking for some property in western PA for retirement purposes...anybody want a new neighbor?...in 15 years...


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2012)

grapeman said:


> ......... try to keep Dan and Julie from killing each other or stealing each others wines!


 
You just have to take the fun out of everything don't you??????????


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Here are mine..
> 
> 1) go the year without seeing or hearing the word "Welch's".
> 
> ...


 
JohnT, seriously you can't even finish the year without these two happening!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Julie said:


> JohnT, seriously you can't even finish the year without these two happening!


 
Did John say Welche's?


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't make New Year's resolutions. Can't be dissappointed when I don't keep them that way.


----------



## s0615353 (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess JohnT doesn’t want to hear that I used *WELCH'S* concentrate for my Elderflower wine... My resolution for this year is to finally have some wine for myself since I have 96 bottles of wine going as favors for my wedding in June. Right now I have to bottle 6 gallons of gewurz. and 6 gallons of chard., then add capsules and labels to all 96 bottles. I need to call on some backup from my groomsmen, lol. Happy New Year to All!!!


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 31, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> In addtition to that I just ordered a Wine Fault kit that comes with 12 aromas.
> 
> http://www.winearomas.com/faults2.html



Son of a....... Who would have thought.

I have come to realize you all spend my extra cash faster then I do....

RR


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think everyone who makes wine from Welch's needs to send John a bottle so he can give it a try.


----------



## g8keeper (Dec 31, 2012)

i normally don't make resolutions either, but this year, my resolution is to hit the lottery, get rich, and tell my boss, in the immortal words of johnny paycheck, to "take this job and shove it"!!!!!.....now granted, i know this is not necessarily realistic, so i won't be THAT disappointed when i can't keep it....lol....oh well.....happy new year, everyone!!!...


P.S. johnt, for good measure....i just finished backsweeting my niagara made from WELCH'S white grape last night, and now have it ready for bottling.....roflmao....unfortunately my friend, we are all gonna bombard you with WELCH'S blasts all year long now.....hehehe....lol...


----------

